# Woman Bus driver avoids serious crash (Black box recording)



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

You may have seen this but you probably have not heard the black box recording from the bus which emerged today.

Mum-of-two Charmaine Laurie, whose bus was carrying 20 passengers including schoolkids through the snow, kept control as she made the deft manoeuvre to miss both the motor and oncoming traffic in Edinburgh


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I saw it and heard the cameraman's panic as he could see it unfold in front of him. Not sure if the above footage has sound (it is too early for me to have the sound on) but it adds to the drama. 


Well done that woman!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Agreed, brilliant control if it was 'control'.
Personally I felt the bus was going a little too fast in those conditions. Not decrying her reactions though.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

patp said:


> I saw it and heard the cameraman's panic as he could see it unfold in front of him. Not sure if the above footage has sound (it is too early for me to have the sound on) but it adds to the drama.
> 
> Well done that woman!


Oh you need to listen to the sound Pat! Thats the whole point!  Do it quick before I get sued my the Mail for ripping off their video.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I made a similar noise yesterday morning, at a traffic light intersection in my village. I took off on the green light to turn left. A second or two later, I saw a car in my right peripheral vision and immediately swung left, braking heavily. Oh just another red light jumper - it's become a national sport here in SA. 

Just last week my friend's car was written off, rear-ended by a truck because she stopped for a red light, but the truck behind her accelerated to jump the lights. (Luckily neither of the ladies was hurt.)

Note to sel f- no self/car-respecting motorist should ever assume they have the right of way just because the light is green! I took off after the driver, stopped him and gave him 2 pieces of my mind. Luckily, the force was with me for a change!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I was being 'tailed' by a police car through Kingston town a while ago and I'm sure he was just awaiting a chance to pull me.
I knew he was still there as I approached a set of lights when they went amber. So I duly stamped on my brakes and heard the screech behind me!
Of course I got a good telling off for a variety of reasons but none included his embarrassment.

Ray.


----------

